# tren dick



## alphabolic (Oct 12, 2011)

pretty sure i have it lol.  cant stay hard for that long and at times i cant even get it up.  this is my 6th week on test/tren/mast each at 350mg a week.  this is my last week of the tren and mast and im doing 2 more weeks of test only while the tren clears.

i've been taking .5mg of CEM's prami every night and i do get the common side effects so im sure it's legit.  i was using caber .5mg 2x a week from EK until i accidentally threw out the fukcing plastic bag of them with my used up syringes so luckily i had the prami on me.  

i was running arimidex .5mg eod for the first 4 weeks and then switched to aromasin 12.5mg eod because i ran out of a-dex and like aromasin better.  not sure if high or low estro has anything to do with it.  my sex drive is high, but i cant get it up.  

im also doing HCG 1000iu every week and pct will be clomid and aromasin.

so if i do everything right like i think i am, is there any chance of any kind of prolonged or permanent E/D issues?  cuz this is not fun.


----------



## Mooksman (Oct 12, 2011)

I'd up the test. That's just me


----------



## TwisT (Oct 12, 2011)

double test dose, up hcg to 1,500iu ew, keep aromasin at 12.5


----------



## alphabolic (Oct 12, 2011)

ok im gonna up the test to 500mg.  im debating on whether to drop the tren early.  i have half of a 10ml vial of tren ace left and 1 and a half vials of test prop 10ml.  i guess i could cut the cycle short if im that worried about recovery and prolonged E/D.


----------



## Usealittle (Oct 12, 2011)

If that's what it is..... Non of the above will work. I get tren dick at on 112.5mg wk with 600mg test on top so.....

I know tren ain't for me (the wife don't really like it when I can get up). Sound like it's not for you either. Have you used tren before?


----------



## pieguy (Oct 12, 2011)

Maybe see if cialis can help? Did u try upping the AROMASIN to 12.5 daily?


----------



## alphabolic (Oct 12, 2011)

Usealittle said:


> If that's what it is..... Non of the above will work. I get tren dick at on 112.5mg wk with 600mg test on top so.....
> 
> I know tren ain't for me (the wife don't really like it when I can get up). Sound like it's not for you either. Have you used tren before?


 
no, this is my first run with tren.  loving the results.  i have had zero issues sleeping and zero acne.  but i got the tren-dick and i can easily pull strands of hair outta my head which is kinda scary so yea im gonna stop the tren now  but better safe than sorry.  



pieguy said:


> Maybe see if cialis can help? Did u try upping the AROMASIN to 12.5 daily?


 
im in the process of getting both cialis and viagra.  never used either before.  as long as i eventually get back to normal with the E/D issue, i'll be satisfied.


----------



## Mudge (Oct 12, 2011)

Cialis is great, but I'd hate to have to rely on it long term. If you are losing hair too, well, probably gotta stop that as soon as you notice you have a problem.


----------



## pieguy (Oct 12, 2011)

Careful with cialis, it can cause headaches so start with a low dose


----------



## colorado (Oct 13, 2011)

Run your Tren right. You can bulldoze things with a ton of Test...

Or you can lower your test and raise your tren and you'll be good to go. It's up to you. 

Take a whole fuck load of chemicals to make your dick work, or make the chemicals work for you by dosing them right.


----------



## rippedunit (Oct 13, 2011)

awsome cycle by the way love those 3 test p tren a and mast. love them.


----------



## Mr.BIG (Oct 14, 2011)

I took Oldschoolifters advice and I am running Tren E at 600mg EW, and Test Cyp at 300mg EW, I'm loving the gains and I'm having little to no sides! 

Plus I have wood all day everyday!


----------



## endurance724 (Oct 14, 2011)

in regard to your hair you can try n2 shampoo. i was shedding hair with tren and my hair  thinned out like crazy, i bought the shampoo and it worked wonders. it has a DHT blocker.


----------



## bigmanjws (Oct 14, 2011)

I took Tren E 200mg per week, Test E 500mg, and Anadrol on my first cycle ever. I had no sides on the dick side hahaha. If anything i had rage flowing threw my vein and felt awesome.


----------



## alphabolic (Oct 14, 2011)

endurance724 said:


> in regard to your hair you can try n2 shampoo. i was shedding hair with tren and my hair thinned out like crazy, i bought the shampoo and it worked wonders. it has a DHT blocker.


 

did your hair return to normal after the cycle?


----------



## Jt123 (Oct 14, 2011)

i heard a good way to avoid tren dick is to run more tren than test..i think because they both fight for the same receptor. so if you run more test then there will be excess tren flowing around and thats what causes the sides..dont quote me on this but maybe look into it


----------



## exphys88 (Oct 14, 2011)

Hey bro,
any chance it's in your head?  I know there's been a lot of talk about tren dick, which may make guys worry about it so much that they get anxiety about it during sex.  It's called psychogenic ED.

A good way to gauge if it's just psychological is if you can get it up while jerking it and/or watching porn, then it's in your head.


----------



## pieguy (Oct 14, 2011)

Jt123 said:


> i heard a good way to avoid tren dick is to run more tren than test..i think because they both fight for the same receptor. so if you run more test then there will be excess tren flowing around and thats what causes the sides..dont quote me on this but maybe look into it



I've heard this two and there's conflicting opinions. OSL says keeping tren high has helped reduce his potential sides greatly. He thought it might have been because of the receptors being oversaturated with tren instead of test.

I've then seen heavyiron commenting that receptors don't really operate in that manner, and that a gram of two or compound are few and far between in fully oversaturating your available receptors.

I myself don't really understand this relationship, but will say that at 350 test p/525 tren ace, my rat has almost no side effects, in week 3. No insomnia, no gyno, no acne. Only slight sweating and increased body heat is all. Recomp effects have been amazing.


----------



## oufinny (Oct 14, 2011)

pieguy said:


> I've heard this two and there's conflicting opinions. OSL says keeping tren high has helped reduce his potential sides greatly. He thought it might have been because of the receptors being oversaturated with tren instead of test.
> 
> I've then seen heavyiron commenting that receptors don't really operate in that manner, and that a gram of two or compound are few and far between in fully oversaturating your available receptors.
> 
> I myself don't really understand this relationship, but will say that at 350 test p/525 tren ace, my rat has almost no side effects, in week 3. No insomnia, no gyno, no acne. Only slight sweating and increased body heat is all. Recomp effects have been amazing.



I have a question for you guys, what about running long ester test E with tren ace?  I am thinking that would be good say the last 6 weeks or after 4 weeks into a cycle once the test kicks in.  I am curious how you would do that though late in a cycle, drop down the test to say 300 and tren a at 500?


----------



## pieguy (Oct 14, 2011)

Yeah just reduce ur test dosage and up ur tren dose.


----------



## alphabolic (Oct 14, 2011)

alright guys good news.  it looks like a big contributing factor to the E/D issues was the vyvanse i was taking for about a month.  (similar to adderall)  ive taken it before and been able to get it up repeatedly during the day.  but i stopped it 2 days ago and was able to perform better.  i still think my cycle is part of the problem so i stopped the tren yesterday since i only had like half a vial to go so i figured fuck it, im doing straight test for the next 2 weeks until PCT.


----------

